# Cutting a dropper loop to attach hook?



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I was making some double drop rigs last night and decided to try to snell the hooks to the dropper loops instead of just thread them on there through the eye. I've always read that you can cut the dropper loop on one side, as pictured below, but have never tried it. Well, it seems like a dangerous proposition to me and I (seem to be) right. In all cases, the knot failed when being tested. When I pulled hard on the hook and the top of the line (where it would be connected to the main line), the dropper slipped out and thus the line separated at the knot. Now, you could get lucky if the half of the loop you snelled your hook to was the same half attached to the main line. Or you could get unlucky and be left with the nothing.

Do any of you tie like this with success? I suppose you could tie an arbor knot with the shorter cut piece to prevent slippage under tension.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

If you want just a single strand bottom rig tie a double overhand knot at the top for the swivel and one at the bottom to slip over the sinker. This will give you 2 tag ends to use as your leader drops.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I thought about leaving extra long tags for the perfection loops or double surgeons loops, but I'm just curious if anyone has gotten this to work for them (I also don't want the bottom hook to be that close to the bottom). After tying an arbor knot with the leftover part of the loop (cut a little long), the line broke before the knot gave. Only testing on 15# though...and you could see that knot wanted to come out. It tried its best.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have used a snell on a cut loop. Works fine.

The only reason that I use it, is because it eliminates tying an extra knot. (which is a good thing when working with heavier diameter line) It's not a common rig for me, but it's also quick in a pinch.

By the way - if a dropper loop doesn't slip before you cut, it won't slip afterwards. If you have a problem with this, you need to go back and perfect your dropper loop. That's a damn reliable knot.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

solid7 said:


> I have used a snell on a cut loop. Works fine.
> 
> The only reason that I use it, is because it eliminates tying an extra knot. (which is a good thing when working with heavier diameter line) It's not a common rig for me, but it's also quick in a pinch.
> 
> By the way - if a dropper loop doesn't slip before you cut, it won't slip afterwards. If you have a problem with this, you need to go back and perfect your dropper loop. That's a damn reliable knot.


I guess it depends on how much "tag" you leave on the cut end. If you're not cutting it, you wouldn't really notice minimal slippage. Also, on an uncut dropper loop, you are putting *even pressure* on both sides of the loop. When you cut it, you are putting *uneven pressure* on only one side of the loop.

Tie a simple overhand knot to join your main line and leader. Then where they meet, create a dropper loop where the loop itself holds the simple knot you tied. Now, cut the loop, leaving only the knot. Would you fish that with confidence?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

7.62 said:


> I guess it depends on how much "tag" you leave on the cut end. If you're not cutting it, you wouldn't really notice minimal slippage. Also, on an uncut dropper loop, you are putting *even pressure* on both sides of the loop. When you cut it, you are putting *uneven pressure* on only one side of the loop.
> 
> Tie a simple overhand knot to join your main line and leader. Then where they meet, create a dropper loop where the loop itself holds the simple knot you tied. Now, cut the loop, leaving only the knot. Would you fish that with confidence?


Actually, it does't matter how much tag you leave behind. Dropper loops should not slip, period.

Yes, I would fish it with confidence. But as personal preference, I don't do it. (since it is additional knots) Being that you are essentially making a disposable rig, I go for sweet and simple. But don't mistake my words. There is no problem with tying that knot as you have described it. In fact, it's pretty common.

Once you get proficient at tying knots, this all is a non-issue. My opinion would be to get so good at tying the knot that you want to use, that you can do it blind-folded. For surf fishing, you really only need about 4 or 5 knots in your arsenal to cover almost every situation. (from spooling, to line joining, to rig tying)


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

7.62 - I never do this, applying uneven pressure to a cut dropper loop makes me leery. If I want to do what you are describing I use an earl brinn rig...but I'm usually just lazy and make the dropper loop 6" long and loop it over my hook. You can also make a real small dropper loop and then separately attach a hook that has been snelled to a separate piece of line which has another small loop on the end (e.g. how you would attach a snelled-leadered hook to one of the wire loop bottom rigs, if that makes sense).


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Greg - I may have misunderstood what he said, but from what I think I understood, there are numerous tackle shops that sell their own tied rigs with a cut dropper loop, where one side of it becomes the "snood".

There is nothing in the world wrong with that. I've seen them used for everything from sabiki up to Striper rigs.

If it doesn't work properly, it's because you don't know how to tie a proper dropper loop. They don't slip, even, uneven, whatever pressure. The line will break before the knot slips.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I haven't seen that anyone has ever formally tested this with a cut dropper loop and line breakage in pounds. Call me superstitious but if I want a single line snood (which I rarely use) I'll stick w/my ridiculous ways.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i've ben using a cut dropper loop for many a year with no issues.
a well tied dropper loop(or actually any knot should not slip if properly tightened)
one thing to remember is a dropper loop is not a particularly strong knot.
it is fine for the smaller fish but i would not use it if targetting bigger fish as there are better knots for them.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

What pound mono are you using for your rigs and what's the reason for simply not trying a longer drooper loop further away from the weight if you want them off the bottom? I've never cut a dropper loop and I'd avoid using any more knots than necessary between me and a fish. I think that's why a fish finder rig is popular. The only knots between you and the fish besides the shock leader are the swivel and hook. If you're experiencing bad knots while tying, I'd caution the use if you're throwing heavy lead. You might end up doing more harm than good.

Also, if bluefish are in the waters, they might engulf the whole bait + dropper loop when they first bite and it will end up failing anyways.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

when tying the dropper loop, go for 10 turns up to 30# line, 8 turns 40#-80#, wet good - cinch good. 
Once you start the snugging process, don't stop till it's finished, stop,start,stop,start can weaken the line up to 25%.
If you using heavy line w/ the dropper loop, say 80# - 100#, use a double crimp snugged up tight to the mainline portion of the rig to secure the cut loop, it also forces the leader to stand out 90*
when you cut the loop, leave about 1/2"-3/4" tag end on sm. diam. lines so there not as stiff.
True fluorocarbon leader will be stiffer & you need to lessen the # of turns by 1 or 2. 
have used dropper loops all the time, when needed, from flounder , surf( smaller stuff), heck when the stripers were around, I'd make up 3 -4 hook rigs, caught multiple 15#-25# stripes no breakage.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Originalhooker, I was not using nearly that many turns...maybe only 5 turns.

Esperesso - I was just making some double-drop rigs for croaker, etc. I hate spending money on rigs I can tie myself. And I just don't like the way the hook sits on the rig if you just loop it in. I guess the fish don't care though. But bluefish can be in the water any time...so by that reasoning, shouldn't we always be fishing with wire leaders?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I use cut dropper loops to snells all the time. No issues if you tie your knots properly.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Just use the double overhand knot rig. Quick, easy simple, and never had it fail on me. As for knots you need to know, Uni, Polmar, Albright, and spider hitch/bimini


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

7.62 said:


> Originalhooker, I was not using nearly that many turns...maybe only 5 turns.
> 
> Esperesso - I was just making some double-drop rigs for croaker, etc. I hate spending money on rigs I can tie myself. And I just don't like the way the hook sits on the rig if you just loop it in. I guess the fish don't care though. But bluefish can be in the water any time...so by that reasoning, shouldn't we always be fishing with wire leaders?


I think making your own rigs is a good cost savings idea. If you're targeting anything larger than bait fish, I'd use at least 50# line to tie your rigs. Some store purchased rigs use 80-100# mono which is a pain to tie yourself. When I target bluefish with cut bait, I tend to use hooks with steel leaders. Sometimes I just rig up a fish finder rig with a big hook and toss out a big or live bait and it comes back without hook. In those cases, you just have to shake your head and move on.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

originalhooker said:


> when tying the dropper loop, go for 10 turns up to 30# line, 8 turns 40#-80#, wet good - cinch good.
> Once you start the snugging process, don't stop till it's finished, stop,start,stop,start can weaken the line up to 25%.
> If you using heavy line w/ the dropper loop, say 80# - 100#, use a double crimp snugged up tight to the mainline portion of the rig to secure the cut loop, it also forces the leader to stand out 90*
> when you cut the loop, leave about 1/2"-3/4" tag end on sm. diam. lines so there not as stiff.
> ...


 Good advice.. I use 6or7 turns in the lighter leaders,and drop down to as little as 5 with the heavier stuff.. The main thing he said there*Once you start the snugging process, don't stop till it's finished, stop,start,stop,start can weaken the line up to 25%* is the key,imho.. I cut the dropper all the time to make it longer,or snell the hook as has been suggested by original poster,never a problem.. Pulled up some nice fish with that rig..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I cut them too and i use mine for bottom fishing from the boat.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> I cut them too and i use mine for bottom fishing from the boat.


 I don't get to use the rig as much as you and you catch some whoopers off the bottom!!


----------

